# Shiloh passed the test...



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

...The psittacosis test that is. Just found out from the avian vet that the result came back negative. Good thing because I would have surely caught it by now, the way that little bird is all over me...


----------



## skastle (May 1, 2014)

I'm glad to hear Shiolh passed


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Great news Randy, thanks for keeping us up to date


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's great! I'm hoping your Shiloh is all better now from the infection, too and well on his way to full recovery!


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Yay! What awesome news for you and Shiloh both!!! :clap:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

skastle said:


> I'm glad to hear Shiolh passed


Thank you Stacey...



Impeckable said:


> Great news Randy, thanks for keeping us up to date


Yes...I am very pleased that we don't have to worry about that....thx Pete...



aluz said:


> That's great! I'm hoping your Shiloh is all better now from the infection, too and well on his way to full recovery!


He is a fine example of how well birds hide illness, because he shows no symptoms at all. He has been on nothing but nutriberries with the medication and some green veggies, hoping that helps him to become a roudybush eater...Thx Ana....



CuteLittleBirdies said:


> *Yay! What awesome news for you and Shiloh both!!! :clap:*


Thank you Lindsey. Very relieved to know that he won't be passing anything on to my cute little birdies...


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Shiloh*

Thank God! I read passed and almost choked, wondering where that came from!! Good news calls for extra snuggles. Enjoy . Jo Ann


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Jo Ann said:


> Thank God! I read passed and almost choked, wondering where that came from!! Good news calls for extra snuggles. Enjoy . Jo Ann


I am sorry about that...I need to be more careful with the way I word my titles...

He will get some head rubs tonight for sure..


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

You scared poor Jo Ann near to death!!! Glad Shiloh is A-OK. Now you two are ready for the fun to begin!!!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Oh Randy, I'm elated to hear that little Shiloh passed the test and it came back negative. That is wonderful news! And I sure am glad he didn't have it for your sake too! Either way, glad to hear that everything worked out!

-Kristen


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Yay great news Randy , for him cuddles for me


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Mikey Did It said:


> You scared poor Jo Ann near to death!!! Glad Shiloh is A-OK. Now you two are ready for the fun to begin!!!


Thank's Nedra....I know by the way this little bird has been so far, that there is a lot of fun ahead....


jean20057 said:


> Oh Randy, I'm elated to hear that little Shiloh passed the test and it came back negative. That is wonderful news! And I sure am glad he didn't have it for your sake too! Either way, glad to hear that everything worked out!
> 
> -Kristen


Thank you Kristen...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

kwatson said:


> Yay great news Randy , for him cuddles for me


Thx Kim...this little bird is a serious head rub lover, and cuddle bug...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yaaaay Shiloh! :urock:

Glad your handsome little fellow passed his test and I know you are elated. :hug:

Kisses and hugs to Shiloh from all the FaeryBee Flock!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Yaaaay Shiloh! :urock:
> 
> Glad your handsome little fellow passed his test and I know you are elated. :hug:
> 
> Kisses and hugs to Shiloh from all the FaeryBee Flock!*


Thank you Deb...I am elated. In two weeks he will be able to meet the flock, and I will feel confident that there will be no sickness spread to my babies...


----------

